# Does progesterone cream delay AF?



## Smurf78

Hi ladies, I'm new to this forum. I'm 35 and have been trying to conceive now for 8 months. My Dr put me on progesterone cream this cycle and I started using it 5 days ago at 10 DPO and my period was due yesterday but never came. Just wondering if it's the progesterone cream that's delayed my AF. I am CD35 today, my last cycle was 33 days.


----------



## Electricat

FF says it does at least..


----------



## phrumkidost

Yes, I've heard of this, too. Your body may think it's pregnant due to the progesterone and so AF may be delayed. But have you tested to make sure you're not pregnant? I used to test and if I got a BFN then I'd stop the progesterone. When I got my BFP, though, I kept taking it until 2nd tri to help prevent miscarriage.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes it can and does delay it. When I use prog I do not start my new cycle until 2 days after I stop taking it.


----------



## 35andttc2

Yes its purpose is to delay AF so that you can increase luteal phase of your cycle. If luteal phase is too short your body does not have enough time to start producing HCG after conception so you would get your period & the fertilized egg would be washed out. I thoughts had luteal phase defect after a few months of not getting any positives on the Opk. I think it was user error. I finally got a positive at Christmas then found out it was my partners sperm count. But definitely the progesterone cream us doing what it supposed to if your cycles are longer!


----------



## 35andttc2

Yes its purpose is to delay AF so that you can increase luteal phase of your cycle. If luteal phase is too short your body does not have enough time to start producing HCG after conception so you would get your period & the fertilized egg would be washed out. I thought I had luteal phase defect after a few months of not getting any positives on the Opk. I think it was user error. I finally got a positive at Christmas then found out issue was my partners sperm count. But definitely the progesterone cream us doing what its supposed to if your cycles are longer!


----------



## Electricat

Hmmm - witch showed for me today a day early. This is my first cycle on Progesterone, but I didn't use it for LP length, just to up the lvls of P in general.

Dunno what to think now...:wacko:


----------



## Milty

For some it does but most I've talked too it hasn't.

In my cases it does not delay one bit. Infact it's started now where AF is coming 1 day early. That may be because I've been using it so long :shrug:


----------

